# R32 Gts-t full project, Exterior, Interior and Engine



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Here is a summare of the project so far.

bought it this summer with a bad engine...

Time for me to make a project thread here aswell 

the car:
Nissan Skyline R32 gts-t 1993
3" exhaust
hks airfilter
Hks Coilovers
Hks boostcontroller
Blitz blow of valve
removed speedlimiter
17" advan wheels

bought it this summer from a fellow at Skyline.se (sweden's skyline forum) with low compression on 1 cylinder (6th).

found out after taking the cylinderhead of that the pistonring on the 6th cylinder was crap and had made too deep marks in the cylinder that i had to go to overdimention and redrill the cylinder.
wasn't to happy about that so i bought an engine with blown headgasket from skylineowners.com that had run for 60000 km.
got the package home and replaces the whole engine after i checked that the cylinderhead wasn't damaged by the headgasket problem.

pictures of the transplant

engine arrives 



























ARP headbults was fitted


























1 of 2 mates that helped me (Magnus)









the owner...









we tried to mount the engine with the gearbox still in the car... didn't work 














































strutbar test fitted


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

but it would be too sad to have a standard R32...

so i bought some stuff that i during the winter will mount on the car...

JDL tuning bodykit
picture without the R33 gtr look grill









picture with the R33 gtr look grill















































































i will paint the black center in the rims goldmetallic or buy Ultralite Hikari rims









will paint the car in white with gold "flakes" (not that 80's flakes but more metallic flaces) to make it shine in the sun  
will also have the graphics in gold similar to this newer skyline


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

some of the stuff that i have bought:
complete gasket set for rb20det









gtr rearseat and panels













































white siderepeaters

















gtr 444cc injectors

















front strutbar


















bonus picture of the car with just the roof spoiler 









nismo style hoodlip that will cover the front of the hood when i cut it to make it look like a gtr bonnet
























































































Things i'm planning to buy 


















or in carbon fiber 














































unforenually so didn't put back the cooling fan before i took the car to my job to show it... so the car boiled and the headgasket was gone again

so now is there a Cometic 3 layer steel gasket laying in the garage just waiting to be used 

started to lift the cylinderhead today... but got stopped when i should unscrew the headbults, my specialtool (2 sockets velded together) didn't take the Nm that was needed to get them loose...
the reason that i made my own socket is that not any of the shops that i visited when the cylinderhead was mounted last time had any inverted-hexagon socket that was needed to mount the cylinderhead with the ARP bults...

ordered some in right size that will come tomorrow morning.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

some pictures of todays work.

testfitted the carbonfiber camcover and sparkplug cover (for RB26 but what the heck, is worth a try)
the cover for the sparkplugs didn't really fit 
but the camcover fitted perfectly 


















the rest of the enginebay at the moment









finally got the right socket i needed to loosen the cylinderheadbults.
so now is the cylinderhead out of the car and will be checked so it didn't get damaged when the headgasket boild/blew away 

















tomorrow will i go to my paintguy and look at some colour samples...

also bought a new steeringwheel today


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Some pictures of what happended today and yesterday.

the new downpipe was mounted after it had been checked that it wasn't curved.
The cylinderhead and headgasket (3 layered steel gasket from Cometic) was mounted and now am i mounting the other things that was disconnected.

cylinderhead came out









the new downpipe was mounted

















the cylinderhead comes in...









the cylinderhead in its right place 









the car is alive! 

it started smoothly and runs as it should 

need to change the oil hence there is some water in it after the headgasket problem...

also bought me a new sport/racing catalysator (or how it is spelled) with 3" inlet and outlet from KatalysatorTeknik 013-13 48 92
hopeing for a fast delivery so the car can get ready for MOT and then *The MAKEOVER* 










got a time for MOT the 23 November, just need that racekatalysator to make it 100% roadlegal... might lover the boost and hide the boostcontroller (instead of having right behind the steeringwheel  )

after the MOT will this be installed...

R33 turbo
444 gtr injectors
FMIC
Oilcooler with relocation of the oilfilter
better fuelpump

Thats more or less what will be done with the hk, then will the engine room be "blinged" and add small things that makes much for the look eg. siliconehoses, painted and polished things, some carbonfiber parts, hide some wirening and so on, somewhat similar what i did with my last car Honda Civic eg5 esi

Before









after

















and the car.

























just wait until you see the before picture of the car 

and not to forget my datsun 280zx (wich i still have)

honda

















the datsun 
before

















after


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

the rear bumper is now mounted, just some smaller sanding left until it is time for paint 


















finally got my hands on a tool that makes it possible to roll my arches 
it is from DLI TEKNIK - kamaxlar, bussningar, silikonslangar, svänghjul, bromsar, motorkuddar, vevstakar, kolvar m.m


















And to solve my cooling issue did i order 2 12" cooling fans 










a friend of mine did this in PS










Rolled the rear arches today 

This is how the rims look before... not that good...
























































The Result

























Also mounted (with packing tape) the bodykit to see how it would look

















Thinking about making my enginebay look something like this 










pictures of how the rearend of the car will look 




















ordered me a new set of taillights today 










finally got my 12" fans 










Bought something for my car today 

*Kenwood KVT-627DVD* 

7 inch widescreen TFT colour active matrix display 
New fully-automatic 'Z-Action' open / close mechanism 
Interactive touch panel control with OSD (on screen display) 
DVD disc menu direct-touch operation (with highlight-control mode) 
FM / MW / LW radio tuner with 24 station memory presets 
Maximum output power 50W x 4 (MOSFET power IC) 
Three preamp outputs with 5 volt level (front / rear / subwoofer) 
One RCA AV output (PAL or NTSC, according to source) 
One RCA AV input (PAL / NTSC auto selection) 
One RCA video input with mirror mode function for rear view camera 
System Es+ tone control 
System Q sound preset system 
Installer and backup memories for audio and video settings 
DVD video playback 
DVD+ / DVD- R/RW compatible (video format only) 
WMA / MP3 decoder for compressed audio files. ID-3 tag display 
MPEG 1/ 2 video file (.mpg and .jpg) playback 
Removable front panel section and four digit security code to deter theft 
Complete with full fitting and operating guide 


























Time to intoduce my new sponsor.









*DO88.SE* will contribute with siliconehoses for the engineroom, so now will the measuring begin to get as many new blue silicone hoses in the engine room 










Also used some filler to make the timingbelt cover a bit nicer, the cover will be sanded and then painted in the cars future colour.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

bought a new seat today, from a honda S2000, but only onw so i have to find a right seat aswell (the seat need some refurbishing)

















Also got a new Audio sponsor today 

*N-core.se* they will give the car its speakers and amps 










Spec.

Inside.
MIDBASE in the doors:
*TEC SPL8HS* 1. 8" midbase in each door.









Tweaters in the doors.
*TEC SPL25N*









Then for some more Db...

SUBWOOFERS in the trunk 2. 12" base
*TEC TSW 1200*









Speakers in the trunk
*TEC SPL 5*









Amps for the inside and the trunk
*Celestra FA475x*









got 2 packages today 

1 3" race cat.
1 set of LED-style taillights, hade to test fit them ofcause 

turned of









lighed up

















"nightpicture" of the new taillights...

















did some work on the car today, testfitted the sideskirt on the left side of the car and put on some filler to get a perfect fit.

did some cutting on the bonnet aswell 

ugly with a renault bonnet 









cut it to make it look like a gtr bonnet..









the bonnet spoiler will cover the cut so i won't have to have perfect finnis underneath 









as always the plastics are only taped in place to get a look of how it will look 

thanks! do also what the car to be finnished 

got the new seat today (looking for a buddy for it aswell)









also got the DVD today 









some more pictures of the "war" in my workshop...

now is the primer on the bodykit and tomorrow i will mount it so that you can see how the car will look

































not to forgett the protection that keeps the thinner fumes away


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

cool project


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Now is the bodykit mounted.
relasied that the coilover in the left front end of the car was lower then the right front end, hence i didn't have the proper tool or time to adjust it i just changed the wheel to another that didn't scratch the bodykit.










































































LED taillight lighted hence i forgot to connect the cable before 

















the hoodlip testfitted

















time for paint 



seen the paint today and you will need sunglasses not to go snowblinde 



















while i returned the trailer (or what it is called) jimmy (the painter) walshed and polished the car to get rid of al the dirt that was stuck on it, don't think i have seen the car this shiny while i owned it


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

now is everything exept the body painted.

a sneakpeak of the paint...

the colour is from a toyota that is produced 2003-2007 (maybe even next year  )










some more pictures



































colour code: toyota 070
that is WHITE PEARL (think it is from toyota prius)

last night was the last layer of clearcoat painted on the car 

some pictures of the progress until the paint was painted on the car, more pictures of the painted car will come tonight when i been at the painters place.


































and some pictures of painted parts.









































something happened today.
cut out the adapters for the 8" speakers that will go in the doors.



























it will be placed something like this


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

A small update of what happened today.

started to build one of the door cards, by the time i went home had the polyester hardened and tomorrow will i put some filler on it and also make the backside of it.
Not to forget start the other door card 


























bought me a new set of mirrors today, they will be painted black.


























some pictures of the progress with the door cards.

the one on the driver side is soon finnished, just some more filler and sanding.









the other one needs some more work, some more fiberglass and filler and sanding.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

A small update of what happened today.

started to build one of the door cards, by the time i went home had the polyester hardened and tomorrow will i put some filler on it and also make the backside of it.
Not to forget start the other door card 


























bought me a new set of mirrors today, they will be painted black.


























some pictures of the progress with the door cards.

the one on the driver side is soon finnished, just some more filler and sanding.









the other one needs some more work, some more fiberglass and filler and sanding.









a few pic's of the progress with the door cards with carbonfiber 


































Might have to make new carbonparts hence they didn't get as good as i hoped, try to make a mold so i can make more for other skyline owners...

a bonus picture of the new paint in sunlight 









Some progress with the car...

The subwoofer box is almost finnised, just some more fiberglass and polyester after that some fiberglassfiller.

















The Subwoofers will play towards the coupe, to make the sound go through the backseat will i cut up a hole there.

















Put in one of my Honda S2000 front seats aswell today, not mounted but to see how they would look









Also bought some nice things to make shore that people wont miss the herritage of the Japanese "warior"

















And now are we where i am today


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Excellent diary 

But tell me more about the Mini in the background...


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

the mini is a project with a 200hk saab turbo engine mounted in the rear... 300hk and 600 or was it 900kg 
Small update of what has happened during this weekend.

Sound deathend the car so it won't sound like a bucket when the speakers kick in 

















Also modifyed the standard brackets from the standard front Seats and welded them together with the Honda S2000 brackets and got them mounted.

Turned out really good i think


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Lookin great so far.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

u've dont alot my friend u must have a alot of time on your hands.. well dont mate


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks!

the time is just the problem, work in another town during the weeks so i only got the weekends to work on the car... so i have to be efficient


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

test fitted the new sidemirrors today 


























They will be painted black so i get rid of the ugly ABS plastic "look"


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

awesome project, keep it going


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Love the paint colour, I've been waiting to see someone use it on something. Keep up the good work!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You have GOT to what your friend done on photoshop for you!:


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

I love threads like this one. Cant wait to see the finished car, nice one buddy.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

the rear part of the bumper will not be painted black, but i think hence the car is going to the graphics guy xtreme graphics so might he just aswell put a big "sticker" that covers that parts so it looks as it does on the pictures, think that is a easy solution for the problem 

and if i get tired of it it is just to peal of and tada, you have a nice paint underneath


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Jim27 said:


> Excellent diary
> 
> But tell me more about the Mini in the background...


found the project thread for that mini at a Swedish forum.
rejsa.nu :: Logga in 

doesn't matter if you guys don't understand Swedish, it is just to look at the pictures and they speak for them selves


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good. With projects like this it is never easy.

Almost there. :thumbsup:


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

now are the sideskirts mounted, the glue is hardening so tomorrow will the front and rear bumper be mounted.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Some pictures how it looks with the sideskirts mounted 

one of the frontfender wideners are also mounted and also the front bumper, but that one needs to be slightly adjusted to line up with the front fenders


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

some pictures of the progress today...

did forget to take pictures under the bonnet when the FMIC kit was mounted 









Front bumper and standard IC removed.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Finally managed to pay for my *CLEAR LENS* headlight lens


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

sir_daniel said:


> Finally managed to pay for my *CLEAR LENS* headlight lens


fa faan...  more info about these please.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

did pickup some package yesterday...

red led bulbs for the interior (speedo and so on)
grey alcantara (same colour as light grey alcantara as the gt-r has on its rear seat.
that i will use to cover the armrest and other parts in the car
also alcantara shift "cover" and handbrake "cover"

today did i glue and cover the doorcards (did forget to take a picture of the result, will do that tomorrow) and sort out some other things.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Some pictures of how it all looks when the door cars are retrimed.

will put some sort of wire/sealer to make a nicer transfer between the grey alcantara sand the black vinyl.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

got the beuty out in the sun for the first time, must say that i am more then pleased of how she looks 

she is dirty (in many ways  ) so the paint doesn't shine a it suppose to...



































































































plenty of room between the bodykit and the tarmac 

rearpart of the sideskirts









front of the sideskirts









front


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn,that's nice,the rear is a little strong for me but it looks good over all.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks, most people has their thoughts about the rear, but that just means that they have seen the car and noticed it 

finally got the new headlight covers earlier this week.

painted the inside of the headlight and testfitted the cover.

will today do the otherone and mount this one, hopes it looks good with the white paint


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

sir_daniel said:


> Finally managed to pay for my *CLEAR LENS* headlight lens




where are the clear covers from ???

more info please


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

found them at ebay australia


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

a update of this weekend so far.

the doorcards are mounted and the wirening is connected









mounted the new handbrake "cover"









mounted the GTR rear seat









finnised the headlights, might take some new better tomorrow.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

looking good


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Some more pictures of the headlights with the grill put in place, not mounted yet so the fitting isn't 100%

































and a picture of some silicone hoses from my silicon hose sponsor *do88 Online-butik*


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

didn't happen that much this weekend, did thou order fuses and fues holders for the audio system (amps) and the batteri moving from the engine bay to the trunk.
they will be home just in time for this weekend


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

where abouts in sweden are you mate?


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Södertälje, 30-40Km south of Stockholm.

edit. just saw that you are in stockholm, do you work there or have you moved there? will your car come with you?
take a look at the swedish skyline club Skyline.se most of us speak english and we have an english section aswell


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

sir_daniel said:


> Södertälje, 30-40Km south of Stockholm.
> 
> edit. just saw that you are in stockholm, do you work there or have you moved there? will your car come with you?
> take a look at the swedish skyline club Skyline.se most of us speak english and we have an english section aswell




mate am in jordbro which is'nt too far away from you.. will have to check this out when your done.. :squintdan


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

no that is quite close... ofcause you have to take a look at it when its done.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

yeh i work for audi now in solna,live here, much better than england love it. going back at the end of may to collect my cars got 2 skylines r33's gtrs and a ivory pulsar gtir they will make big money out here...


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's some pictures of the graphics

the Theme of the car is my version of a *Japanese police car*, there will also be a LED lightbar on the roof 

any ideas of what else i can add on the outside of the car? canards? additional grapics?


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

bought some carbon fiber canards, don't know where they will fit (or if the even do)










was at the first show this weekend.

a picture of me in the hotdog line (me on the right side of the picture)









some pictures of the car, it's not finnished and needs the right wheels in the back (same as in the front, but i didn't get the tires in time...)


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

last weekend did i get a sound from the engine (metallic) turned out that it was one of the bolts for the cam gears that was "on the run" then i noticed that a spacer for the cambelt cover was stuck in the cambelt(!). 
those problems where fixed and i drove home and stopped several times just to be shore that the car would not keep falling apart... if that wasn't enough did the cooling liquid start to turn dark and the expantiontank started to smell of unburned petrol/oil = headgasket change (again).

when i got the cylinder head back was the problem quite clear, the last guy that did the work on it made some scratches between the 5th and 6th cylinder... and cometic headgasked couldn't keep the compression inside the cylinders....

BUT we noticed that someone had done some work on the intake side 
so i ordered a greddy cambelt and a standard headgasket and changed it this weekend...
so the car is alive... again 

the first testdrive ended at StreetCarsFest outside of Stockholm (Sweden) live about 20km from the show so i thought that why not drive there


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Jesus, that interior is mint!!! Loving the car, looks really well


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks!
the interior isn't finnished yet, but i'm getting there


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

the next thing that will be done on the car is that i tomorrow will start building the audio installation in the trunk, will keep it simple.
and also sound deathen the trunk.

have finally found the LED lightbar that i have been looking for 

a proper police car must have a lightbar


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

the next (not that expensive) thing that i will do to make the "police theme" more complete.

under the Tokyo Police Department Drifting department (that my car belongs to  )
is there a sub-unit that goes under the name "Styling Police".
They don't bother about speeding cars or cars that brakes the normal trafic rules.
They only stop cars that either has a really ugly car eg. volvo 740 with a double blade F&F wing on the boot lid. also do they stop tuning/styling car owners that don't keep their cars clean, that just don't walsh their cars.

the fines/tickets for these hidious crimes are 100 hours of cleaning and rebuilding of their car 

The Styling Police also have a budget for giving reverse tickets/fines, with that do i mean that they give a price for good styling/tuning, nice sounding car audio, shining cars and so on


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

sir_daniel said:


> the next (not that expensive) thing that i will do to make the "police theme" more complete.
> 
> under the Tokyo Police Department Drifting department (that my car belongs to  )
> is there a sub-unit that goes under the name "Styling Police".
> ...


WTF does all that mean?

Nice car though, really like the body kit, interior is well done, but, your door cards need a little cleaning up around the edges, looks a bit rough.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

a REALLY long time since i updated this thread.

a short summary of what has happened.

bought me a Carbonfiber bonnet, not delivered yet but it is on its way.
didn't ask if it was the gtr or gts bonnet, so i just have to cut this one as well as my standard bonnet.










bought me a new headunit, so that i can adjust the audio in the car.
några bilder på vad som hänt i helgen o denna vecka.

Pioneer P88a









mounted a oilcooler kit with filterremoval. the filter ended up in the right fender.









the enginebay, more blue hoses mounted, but it needs more and some painted details and perhaps some polished bits.









the boot.

welded a frame for the amps and build the rest in different pieces of wood.









































2 bad pictures of how the boot ended ut to look like, will change some but the base is done


















today (080608) did i finally get my LED lightbar


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

what is it with you swedes????? you're all mad (in a good way!!)

we're hoping to visit some friends in Uppsala next year, so will have to catch some of you guys for a beer or two!


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

your are so welcome, i'll keep the beer cold


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

starting to get time to take some night pictures of the car 

the lightbar is mounted, think that the position on the roof will be ok.

























got my adapter for my blitz blow off valve so that i could mount it where the standard was.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

some pictures for a show i was at this weekend.

can tell you that the car got a lot of attension 
and with that said i must say that it was called "American Car Show", but i attended to the Extreme Street Car, but no price this time


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

I bet you get some funny looks driving it!! Its awesome! :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

That's brilliant


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

a few pictures from a local race where we met.
not me that took the pictures.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

A small update of yesterdays progress...

mounted my HKD turbotimer, worked like a sharm 









primered and sanded down the IC pipes and some other parts for the engine that now is painted white, pictures will come when the clear is on and it is time to put them back


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

and now is it mounted aswell, see for your selves.

hope that i can take/get better pictures this weekend by someone that got a better camera and can take better pictures then me


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

This weekend was the first real competition for me in Emma Racing (audio competition) with the new better stereo and tweaked audio, but we blew the tweeters the day before the competition so they didn't sound as they should 

some pictures from the weekend.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

where at Action Meet this weekend at Mantorp raceway.
competed in Emma Racing, wich don't only include audio and styling and tuning judgement but also a Racing part wich was a run at the track with obsticales to turn around, was REALLY fun and i did ofcause run with the Lightbar, strobe light on 
pictures taken by Toribas


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

Some pictures that happended before this weekends car show.
the cover at the trunk lid was finished and i modified a charger to fit behind the panels in the trunk

charger

















































cover


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

finally got the carbon bonnet 

but i am not shore how it fits with the theme of the car.

IF i keep it i will cut of the part between the headlights and put a white nismo lip there (as i had on my other bonnet)

what do you guys think?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Bonnet looks better to me in Carbon! What a completely insane but brilliantly fun project guys!
FANTASTIC!!!!

Bob


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

some more and better pictures.
next week will i cut away the "lip" and put on some small grapics there


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

what steering wheel is that? I love the carbon accent look. Would look very keen in my ride. I love the "fo-police" Look. uber cool


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

got the steering wheel from ebay.com search something like "jdm carbon steeringwheel" thought that it was real carbon but as always it wasn't


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

first thing i did was to make a new cover hence i didn't have any for the trunk lid.
made it out of thich fleece and polyesterplastic (as seen in my project thread, the thick fleece sucks up more polyester and therefor gets harder).
then did i reinforce it with fiberglass and polyesterplastic. after that did i cut it to get the shape i wanted, hence i made it bigger then i needed to get a better fit of it (remember to either use something to protect the paint from the polyesterplastic until it hardens).
after it was cut i placed a smaller (and thinner) piece of white fleece on it to smoothen out the surface and to be shore that the pink fleece that i made the cover from wouldn't shine through the flag hence that is quite thin.
then i glued on the flag aswell.

material:
1. thick fleece piece that covers the trunklid
1. thin/thinner fleece piece that smoothen the surface and stops the first fleece to shine through
2 liters of Polyester plastics and hardener
1 layer of glassfiber in various sizes and thicknesses (what i had in my garage)
1. Rising sun flag
1. can of spray glue (not the cheap kind, but a more expensive 3M spray glue)


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I am loving the flag in the trunk, awsome looking boottrim :thumbsup:


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

This weekend was the Final at Street Cars Fest tour, a carshow that has carshows at different cities around sweden and the summer final was in Stockholm.

there was also the end of the competition "Sweden's hottest ride" and mine was toghether with 50 other cars included in the end voting that that was on a big internet community called GARAGET - Sveriges största bilcommunity

mine ended up beeing the 8th hottest ride


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

what paint did you use to cover the intercooler pipes? as mine need a lick of paint ! great car btw


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

i was there mate saw your car and all of the other shame about the weather in the morning on the sunday.. still a good day


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks.

i used ordinary car paint and 2K clearcoat to be shore that it can take some gasoline and other liquides.

*steven_c* you should have said hello, and the weater was rubbish on sunday, a bit better on the afternoon.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

sir_daniel said:


> thanks.
> 
> i used ordinary car paint and 2K clearcoat to be shore that it can take some gasoline and other liquides.
> 
> *steven_c* you should have said hello, and the weater was rubbish on sunday, a bit better on the afternoon.


i could'nt find anyone around the car at the time, i was parked in the feild with a white pulsar "english plates"..

we shall meet some time i am sure.. :clap:


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

A movie clip from this weekend, press the "high quality" button and you will se the car better 

YouTube - Skyline R32 "Drift Police" from Sweden


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

quite some time since the last update.

not much have happened since the last update, but i cut away the ugly "upper lip" on the bonnet this weekend to get it ready for a photoshot for a magazine called *Stylingbörsen* here in Sweden

























took al these pictures with my cellphone hence the quality of the pictures.









a friend of mines supra wanted to be apart, but was afraid of beeing pulled over by the japanese police 









my friend had to move the var 3 times during the short period of thime we where in the garage due to the owners of the parkinglots came 


















































when we moved for the last place to take pictures i got pulled over 

but the police just wanted to look at the car "you don't see that many of these cars here in Sweden" 


















*BONUS*
A movie clip of the lightbar in action, but forgot to had a friend changing the light pattern... better luck next time.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I take in the local Police don't mind the light bar?

If you drove around with a set of blue flashers round here I don't think they'd see the funny side!

Bonnet looks much better now too.


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

didn't say that it was working just for "show use" and there to look nice 
don't reallly feel like using them in traffic if the cops are around 

but at a carshow there where a couple of policemen there and looked at the car, unfortenually so was i away eating so i missed to ask them what they thought 

thanks for the comment, and yes the bonnet look MUCH better


----------

